# New Outbacker 2006 21rs



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

HI everyone. Just stumbled on to this site a few days ago. Excellent info and topics. Although we have had a tent trailer previously, this is our first venture into the TT world. Tuesday we go pickup the new unit. To say I am somewhat nervous and apprehesive is an understatement. From towing, black/grey water tanks, backing up. So if you can bear with me I have a few questions to start.
1) How long is reasonable to expect the dealer to spend with us. Mr paranoia says hours but realisticly probably an hour is all we will get. If so should I offer to pay the techs wages to stay with us longer?
2) We tow with an 03 ford supercrew(4.7l triton 3.73as rear end) I expect the trailer loaded should come in around 5200lbs, we should be fine right?
3) Is the upkeep of the blcak/grey water systems as scary as it seems on the posts for maintance?
4)Is there anything in particular we should ensure happens during our run through at the dealership?
5)First time out will be next weekend about 45 minutes from home what are the *must do's* before and when we get there. 
Thanks for the responses in advance from what I can tell we will get some excellent responses. I am pretty rentive about learning things I know nothing about so the more info the better. Thanks again JR


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First let me welcome you to the site and say congrads on the new Outback. Don't worry we have all been in your shoes. It is scary at first but really it isn't that hard.

1. My dealer was willing to spend as much time as it took, we were with them about 2.5 hours. You may want to take a camcorder with your to video some of the special things (hot water heater, tank dumping, stove lighting, refrig usage), make a copy of the tape and put it in the camper, if you ever have a question or problem you can watch it on the TV and refresh your memory.

2. I don't see where you would have a problem pulling a 5200 lbs with the truck that you have.

3. The upkeep is not as hard as it sounds...it is as nasty as it sounds though









4. Make sure that you try all of the systems before you accept the trailer, electric, water, heat, a/c, water heater, refrig, stove, oven, and the ones that run on both gas and electric, try them both ways.

5. Spend at least one nite in the camper in your backyard, using just the camper systems, you will find the things that you don't have and will need. Don't panic if you get to a campground and find out you have forgotten something, most campgrounds have a good camp store with the items that you will forget.

As to the driving and backing, take the rig to a big open parking lot (schools are good to use this time of year) and practice, go slow and get use to the feel of the trailer being back there.

Where are you from? There might be someone near by that can help you if you have a problem.

I'm sure there will be some others bring up things that I have missed. Get the camper and go have fun.

Best of luck,
Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Reggie44 and congrats on the 21RS
First off if you have a palm corder I would recorded the work through for future reference.
The up keep for the black and gray tanks are not that bad reguler maintians you'll be fine.
during the walk-through check everything even the smallest thing
If questionable ask about it
First time out (Take your time, nothing goes smooth the first few times out.)

Don


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

What Gary said.

I too wold like to welcome to Outbackers and say congratulatons on your new TT.

I have also heard of using a comcorder and wished I had thought of it myself. They throw a bunch of stuff at you in a short period of time and having it recorded would have been nice. We spent about 1.5 hours on our PDI and when I went out the first time I forgot some of it.

I also wish that I had found this site prior to my purchase so that I would know what to do and what to ask for during the PDI and also to help me size my TT to my TV. I your TV and TT will be fine.

Good luck and happy camping.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard Reggie!

You are going to be fine! Right off the bat you have made two great decisions. First to buy an Outback. And secondly, to join this forum. Keep going at that pace and you'll be great!









PRE-DELIVERY INSPECTION
As far as your PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) is concerned, take as much time as you want. I would plan on 3-4 hours. It is probably not reasonable - or even desireable - to have your salesman or tech with you the whole time. You will feel better going at your own pace, without someone looking over your shoulder. Ask them to explain the operation of the various systems (including the awning!), and then ask them to just leave you on your own for awhile. Our dealer was great about this, and just stuck his nose in the door every 1/2 hour or so to see if we needed anything.

Then go over EVERYTHING! Check the operation of all systems as fully as you can. As an example, when we picked ours up, we tested the radio (worked fine), but did not bother to see that it worked on the AM band (it didn't). The microwave powered up fine (clock, fan, etc.), but blew the breaker everytime we actually started the oven. In both cases we did not find these issues until we got home. The moral of this story is, take your time and go over EVERYTHING you can think of!

The dealer should also have the trailer setup with power and water available. Propane tanks full. You can't test alot of things without the utilities on-line. If you navigate your way to the FAQ section of this forum you will find a number of great PDI checklists to assist you.

Finally, if you have kids, find somewhere else for them to be while you are doing your PDI. You don't need the distraction or problems their boredom will cause.









TOW VEHICLE
Your Ford should do fine towing this size trailer as long as you have it properly set-up with a load distribution hitch, sway control and brake controller. You may struggle a bit in the mountains, but I wouldn't expect a big problem. Do you have a transmission cooler? If not - get one - now!

BLACK WATER SYSTEMS
Are not nearly as bad as they sound. Yes, you do want to take along a Haz-Mat bunny suit... just kidding! But seriously, your own comfort level with all things human waste, will dictate the measures you take when dealing with this issue. I - as will many - stongely recommend installing a Quikie-Flush in your Black water tank. It makes the whole clean out process much more pleasant. And, as I have suggested before, if you are going to install one, do it now, before you have used the toilet, as that procedure will never again be a pleasant as it will with a virgin tank!

WHILE AT THE DEALER
The PDI is the most important. Don't let them pressure you into signing the papers before you have completed the PDI, and they have dealt with whatever problems show up. You will never again have the power over them, as you do prior to signing!

If the dealer is setting up your hitch and sway control, make sure they do it right. Demand to see the manufacturers installation guide, and verify the dealer has installed everything as the manufacturer says to. Many dealers have proven to be less than attentive to this critical safety issue. And don't let them tell you there way of doing it is better. They are not the engineers that designed the system. They do not know better.

MUST DO'S BEFORE THE FIRST TRIP
Aside from making sure you know how everything works, practice manouvering the rig. I think you will find it easier to back-up than your tent trailer (I know I did! Has to do with the longer wheelbase). Hitching, unhitching, leveling, all these things are going to come into play right off the bat.

Also, as others have said, spend a night in your new Outback at home. Fix a meal or two, etc. This is a great way to discover what you will need to bring.

Now go out and enjoy your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Welcome Reggie44,

I have the same unit (2005) and love it, as i'm sure you and your family will also. I pull with the F150 Supercrew, but with the 5.4 liter, and it does fine. At a glance, your 4.7 liter should be up to the task.

Everyone that responded to your questions, pretty much covered it all. I do not think I could have said it any better. One thing to add, not sure what part of the country you reside, but if you're local-i'm more than willing to help...

Enjoy

Jose


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX Doug hit most of the points...

if your PDI last less then 2 hours youre getting screwed IMO...

flip on every switch - open every drawer - touch every inch...

plan for the trailer to weigh more like 5700 .. the stickers on the trailer itself are always wrong...


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

welcome to a world you will love and people who will help you through anything. we also just got our 2006 21RS and have been on our first weekend out. on our PDI, i (sherry) took a pad and paper. i took notes and directions on everything. every time he did something, we then started over and did it ourselves so we could experience the feel of it. several things we had to do several times but we learned. i did nothing but look for things that were wrong. every handle, every inch of wallpaper, ceiling, floor and inside the cabinets. i also checked the outside for scratches, dents and the labeling peeling off. the man that showed us how to hitch-up went thru it with us until we BOTH knew it. he even took a drive with us and let us both drive with him in the truck. our PDI went perfect. just take notes on everything to refer back to later. and be sure to take them with you when you go camping.

good luck and welcome!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome Reggie. action 
One more think to take with you







, a six pack of pop and snacks.I know we we so excited and nervous we wanted drinks and food. Our salesman actually invited us to the staffs Saturday BBQ.
Take a flash light and a power cord with a light to check outlets








You are going to do great . You have the Outbackers here waiting at the campfire with the hotdogs and beer sunny






















Jan


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

We too have a 21RS, and love it. Going out again this weekend, then going on a week long trip in 2 weeks.

Welcome, Congrats, and Enjoy !!!


----------

